# Pro's and Con's of using a domain name as DBA?



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a slogan I'm using to start my t-shirt biz with. I have the domain name of the logical shortened version of the slogan.
I'd like to use my domain name as my DBA here in Hawaii to promote my t-shirt website on every shirt.

Any pro's and/or cons, input or experiences with using a domain name as a DBA is greatly appreciated!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you tell us what your name is? That might effect someone's answer.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Personally I think it's tacky; but it's common enough to indicate that plenty of business owners have no problem with it.


----------



## JohnnyMo (Jun 14, 2007)

It depends on a few things. If your business is going to primarily be online and selling to end users/customers I think it makes sense to have the domain name as the DBA. Whereas if you are predominantly a custom house doing designs for lots of small businesses on the island and selling the items online as a secondary form of income, you probably should have a DBA that more accurately reflects the nature of your business. 

Also, your DBA is typically what is reflected in the name on your merchant account so if you are selling a lot online and people see a charge on their card from ????.com it makes a good deal more sense to them than if they see "Island Printing" which may mean nothing if they only remember your domain name/shirt brand.


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

SunEmbroidery said:


> Can you tell us what your name is? That might effect someone's answer.


My domain name is LoveHonorRespect.com
My slogan has all three words in it.

Love ___ _____
Honor ___ _____
Respect ___ ______

I'm trying to decide if I want my DBA to be LoveHonorRespect or LoveHonorRespect.com. For this "brand" I do expect the majority of sales from the website.

The main factor I'm dealing with is trying set everything up so that the company "motto" i.e. my "slogan" is an obvious representation of the source. That way I can trademark my slogan.

Thank you all for your input!


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Just my 2 cents, but I think LHR.com sounds better, but JohnnyMo makes a good point about merchant accounts.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Why not just do it LoveHonorRespect and leave off the ".com"? It will still push your brand and not keep the focus on the internet aspect. That is what I would recommend. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

TripleT said:


> Just my 2 cents, but I think LHR.com sounds better, but JohnnyMo makes a good point about merchant accounts.


I thought of that, but LHR.com is taken. Plus, I want to make it as obvious as possible, connecting the "brand" and the website.
Plus, I want to use the "brand" logo on the chest, upper neck back, or sleeve with a small Hawaiian flag (depending on the location of the slogan) along with the slogan.


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> Why not just do it LoveHonorRespect and leave off the ".com"? It will still push your brand and not keep the focus on the internet aspect. That is what I would recommend. Best wishes.
> 
> Mark


Thanks for your input Mark.
I was thinking that, but then, because the LoveHonorRespect logo/DBA is kind of a slogan in itself, I'm concerned people won't make the connection to the website........your thoughts?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I wouldnt worry about the .com at the end. When ever I am looking for a business online I just search for the business name and I can usually find them as long as they have a website. I think it woud look more professional if it didnt include the .com and most people would find you anyway without it. I think with the .com on there it will make people think that your website is your only business. I would try to represent my business first and then website as an added bennifit. As long as your website has the same company name (minus the .com) people will find it anyways.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

HulaArt said:


> Thanks for your input Mark.
> I was thinking that, but then, because the LoveHonorRespect logo/DBA is kind of a slogan in itself, I'm concerned people won't make the connection to the website........your thoughts?


Your question will probably generate as many opinions as replies. It's a matter of choice.

Since it is impossible to do anything that pleases everyone, the only logical course of action is to think in terms of effective objectives.

It could be even simplier. How many prospects could be so turned-off by the use of .com in your name that they wouldn't even enter your name in a search window, versus how many would remember the name and a web connection?

Some might even think your name, LoveHonorRespect, somewhat "old-fashioned". However, as a somewhat "old-fashioned guy" the words sound great to me and worthy of attention.


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

Mark and Bobbie, ok guys. I'm convinced! Thank you so much for your thoughtful input! LoveHonorRespect it is!!!!

P.S. Many thanks to all who responded. Mahalo and Aloha!!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I was gonna suggest a name like "InsertNameHereAndLeaveOffTheDOTCOM.com"


----------

